# Lump near vagina



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Did your friend say what her vet called it? I dont know what it could be but you might get it checked out at the vet since she got something for it for her pup.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Did your friend say what her vet called it? I dont know what it could be but you might get it checked out at the vet since she got something for it for her pup.


she told me but i dont remember, her pup had it in more then one spot, and i would have never noticed this is she hadnt said something and i actually looked for it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

divinedecadencex said:


> another friend who got a girl from the same litter said her puppy had a lump by its vagina, and it kept licking at it, and i guess the vet told her it was commen, and gave her soemthing for it.... and so, i check sophie, and she has it to.... i wonder what it could be? anyone else ever noticed this?


Are you sure it's not a penis! :: Sorry. Couldn't resist!

Photo might help. When you say "lump," do you mean like under the skin, or more like a pimply-thing?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Puppy acne?


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

well it is under the skin yes, its just red, but if you feel it, its hard, like a lump, haha, i dont know, like I said, i wouldnt have even seen it if i wasnt looking to see if she had it like the other puppy.


----------

